# needed: ballroom dancing partner (beginner)



## alpengluehn (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi!
I'm female, 41 years old, 174cm tall and I'm looking for a suitable dancing partner (Tango, Fox Trott, Vienna Waltz...).
With suitable I mean that you should have a good sense of humor and be kind of patient, because I am a REAL beginner with feet MOST comfortable in sturdy hiking boots... Take me one month into Alaska's wilderness and I'm in heaven; ask me out for a night club and I'm getting a panic attack!
Because of my very irregular working hours it will be private lessons; I will cover all costs.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

alpengluehn said:


> Hi!
> I'm female, 41 years old, 174cm tall and I'm looking for a suitable dancing partner (Tango, Fox Trott, Vienna Waltz...).
> With suitable I mean that you should have a good sense of humor and be kind of patient, because I am a REAL beginner with feet MOST comfortable in sturdy hiking boots... Take me one month into Alaska's wilderness and I'm in heaven; ask me out for a night club and I'm getting a panic attack!
> Because of my very irregular working hours it will be private lessons; I will cover all costs.


hello alpen,
i think i fit all the above however I am 166cm,
please pm me , i have a good sense of humour obviously, perhaps we could swap shoes,
I am seriously looking to learn how to dance, from a complete standing start..
male 44..


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

alpengluehn said:


> Hi!
> I'm female, 41 years old, 174cm tall and I'm looking for a suitable dancing partner (Tango, Fox Trott, Vienna Waltz...).
> With suitable I mean that you should have a good sense of humor and be kind of patient, because I am a REAL beginner with feet MOST comfortable in sturdy hiking boots... Take me one month into Alaska's wilderness and I'm in heaven; ask me out for a night club and I'm getting a panic attack!
> Because of my very irregular working hours it will be private lessons; I will cover all costs.


of course I would HAVE to share the costs... if it were to happen


----------



## Sir_Olliver (Feb 5, 2011)

*Best tango scene ever*



alpengluehn said:


> Hi!
> I'm female, 41 years old, 174cm tall and I'm looking for a suitable dancing partner (Tango, Fox Trott, Vienna Waltz...).
> With suitable I mean that you should have a good sense of humor and be kind of patient, because I am a REAL beginner with feet MOST comfortable in sturdy hiking boots... Take me one month into Alaska's wilderness and I'm in heaven; ask me out for a night club and I'm getting a panic attack!
> Because of my very irregular working hours it will be private lessons; I will cover all costs.


I'm male, 41 years old, 182cm tall and I'm looking for a suitable dancing partner (Tango, Vienna Waltz...). This was wording I wanted to post these days 

I am ABSOLUTE beginner, maybe HOPELESS, but willing to try...We will share the cost. Contact me at /snip

c u


----------



## Sir_Olliver (Feb 5, 2011)

*Link attached...*



Sir_Olliver said:


> I'm male, 41 years old, 182cm tall and I'm looking for a suitable dancing partner (Tango, Vienna Waltz...). This was wording I wanted to post these days
> 
> I am ABSOLUTE beginner, maybe HOPELESS, but willing to try...We will share the cost. Contact me at skype: sir_olliver
> 
> c u


----------



## Luis123 (Mar 6, 2011)

*dancing partner*



alpengluehn said:


> Hi!
> I'm female, 41 years old, 174cm tall and I'm looking for a suitable dancing partner (Tango, Fox Trott, Vienna Waltz...).
> With suitable I mean that you should have a good sense of humor and be kind of patient, because I am a REAL beginner with feet MOST comfortable in sturdy hiking boots... Take me one month into Alaska's wilderness and I'm in heaven; ask me out for a night club and I'm getting a panic attack!
> Because of my very irregular working hours it will be private lessons; I will cover all costs.


I might be late but I like to answer anyway as "alpengluehn" stimulated me to write. I am originally from the Alps and 185cm tall, 48 years old, speak German, have had dance instructions lang time ago and I would like a crash refesher. If you haven't decided yet, I am available. Luis


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

hi there,
Are u still in dubai and looking for a dance partner?
I have taken some classes and interested. Plz call back for further coordination, in case.
thnx
:clap2: :eyebrows: :confused2:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If the German lady isn't around any more, you 4 guys could pair up


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

lol i am amazed how many willing people came out of the woodwork  i am gonna start my own thread and ask for ladies.


----------



## nrqazi (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi
I am also a beginner(male,178cm, 46) or shall we say planning to be a beginner. Can we make a team?
I am in Sharjah.



alpengluehn said:


> Hi!
> I'm female, 41 years old, 174cm tall and I'm looking for a suitable dancing partner (Tango, Fox Trott, Vienna Waltz...).
> With suitable I mean that you should have a good sense of humor and be kind of patient, because I am a REAL beginner with feet MOST comfortable in sturdy hiking boots... Take me one month into Alaska's wilderness and I'm in heaven; ask me out for a night club and I'm getting a panic attack!
> Because of my very irregular working hours it will be private lessons; I will cover all costs.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

jander13 said:


> lol i am amazed how many willing people came out of the woodwork  i am gonna start my own thread and ask for ladies.


not that easy... can you waltz, tango, and look good in a james bond jacket?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

An Expatforum Ballroom Dancing team! Sounds interesting!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> not that easy... can you waltz, tango, and look good in a james bond jacket?


i do look good in a james bond suit  gonna have to start working on waltz but tango comes naturally


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> i do look good in a james bond suit  gonna have to start working on waltz but tango comes naturally


I think it would be more fun to watch you do the tango in a Borat suit


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I think it would be more fun to watch you do the tango in a Borat suit


i hear they are making a smurfs version of borat and you are going to be female star, any truth to these allegations?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

you all know where this thread is heading to, don't you?


----------

